# Special "Gator Close Edition"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Food stocks in the freshwater ponds on Matagorda Island must be getting slim. I have never witnessed an Alligator "hunting" in saltwater until today. Karen D. had just hooked up on a 26.5" Redfish and I was glancing at her husband when out of the corner of my eye I saw what looked like a six foot explosion at the end of her line. Just catching a glimpse, I said this is a monster Redfish or it just hit something that shouldn't be there. I told her as she was fighting the fish that "I've seen Redfish pull some antics but nothing like that in my experience". Keep in mind, max depth in the entire back lake might be 14" and grass is very sparse. Inspecting the fish, I noticed it was a little beat up and there were some suspicious abrasions. 

We boxed the fish and I kept a visual on my target area as we prepared to head in. When I fired up the boat, I could see a reverse ripple at the end of what looked like a 20' mud trail diagonal to the sparse emergent grasses. I yelled at her husband Randy and said "that's it right there, it's an Alligator"! What a magnificent animal, roughly 11' with a massive girth. 

This animal was hunting, no doubt. He was submerged when when arrived and never moved an inch as I made a hook in the lake. He was adjacent to several small patches of emergent grasses and the fish are strongly relating to these areas at present. I was stunned at the sight and amazed by something so very rare. I've been running the low country for 17 years and haven't seen many on the Island my whole career. In the brackish fresh environs of the Gaudalupe Delta, I've seen this before and somewhat expect it on rare occassions. This makes one close call and a total of two sightings this spring on the Island.

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge, Inc.
1-888-618-4868
www.seadriftbayfishing.com


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Unreal!*

I was working a big pile of fish this morning and thinking about yesterday's encounter with that big Gator. I looked over my right shoulder and to my amazement there was another one! This was about a 7 to 8' animal and he wasn't as shy as the big boy farther up the Island. He swam fully exposed up to the shoreline where I was able to snap some pics.

Something is definately off kilter on the Island for sure. Had a PM from another 2cooler saying they saw one on West Matty a few weeks ago. What's interesting is these Gators seem to know where the fish are! It's almost uncanny.

Keep your eyes open!

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Coming through Power Lake yesterday around 2:30pm on the way to the ramp, yet another Gator sighting, about an 8 footer heading from the North to South shoreline. No sightings today.

This has been an unbelievable run of Gator encounters in the back lakes the last few days. These animals are on the prowl for sure.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*3 Sighted Today*

In the Pats & Power area, one in the bayou between Pats & Post. I've never ever seen a gator in that bayou. All were in the 7 to 9' class.

That's more gators sighted in the back lakes today than I've seen there in just about all the years combined.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Big Fella*

Gator sightings slowed down a bit and then I ran into another one on Sunday fishing with my CPA and guests. This Gator was in Bombshell (lake behind 5th Lake). It looked like about a 9' plus.

Alligator Season starts: 9/10 through 9/30.


----------

